# Ascaso i-Mini 1 - Still a good buy?



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm looking to upgrade from my Hario hand grinder to a electric grinder.

Our machine is a Gaggia Classic (pre-Philips).

We're light users - no more than ~ 10 shots pulled per week.

Of my shortlist (ibertal MC2, Mignon Mk2, Ascaso iMini 1) - only the Ascaso iMini 1 passed the WAF.

Is this still a safe buy? Seems to get reasonable reviews as long as one accepts that it retains grounds and clumps a bit. Just want to check I'm not missing anything.

Cheers

Chris

Edit: espresso only.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thing is, are you and the wife going to sit and look at it or make drinks from it? If you click on this link and scroll to the bottom and read the review it covers 2 Ascaso grinders and the Mignon.....then tell us what you think!

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/grinder-reviews/


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Am not sure about the grind quality of the Ascaso but cant really go wrong with MC2 for the price athough not sure if it will really be much of an improvement over current grinder except less effort!!







They always come up second hand on here for about £80, and the Mignon is often the next step up if you want something that isn't commercial looking!! but cost obviously more £200-300

As you are used to a hand grinder have you considered the Madebyknock hand grinder getting great reviews even for espresso and think grind time and quality should be significantly better than hario and looks lovely too! £120-130

Anyway I am sure you will get better informed advice from other members


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Thing is, are you and the wife going to sit and look at it or make drinks from it? If you click on this link and scroll to the bottom and read the review it covers 2 Ascaso grinders and the Mignon.....then tell us what you think!
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/grinder-reviews/


As I thought (good for future reference), basically Ascaso is pants!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

a used MC2 cant be beaten for the price.

Mignon is a great grinder and is the best out of those 3 IMHO. It's got a small foot print and is good to look at in 1950's bubble gum dispenser kind of way









Due to upgrading, I'm looking at selling my Mignon Mk2 black at the beginning of March if you can hold out.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had an Ascaso iMini and it was ok. Probably on par with an MC2, but it looks better. They're very noisy, and do retain grounds. If you tip it forward a bit you can get them out. Wormgear adjustment is easy.

If you get a Eureka Mignon or a Vario though you will notice a taste difference for the better.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks - that is really helpful.

I'm not taken with the look of the MC2. Shallow - I know









I do like the other two. My wife has vetoed the Mignon on looks but I have a feeling they look better in real life than on the photos?

I read the Bella Barista review - it seemed to be OK for the i1 but not the Ascaro i2... hopefully that still holds true.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

ps. I take the point that we're drinking the coffee not looking at it







But we're happy to pay slightly more for better aesthetics as long as the quality is ok. Good espresso is definitely a "first world problem" as is aesthetics


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe show her the Sage Smart grinder it's on a par with the MC2 and Ascaso grind wise but is certainly a damn sight quieter and may have more WAF, they come with a 2 year warranty as standard which can bu upgraded to a 5 year one quite cheaply when bought from John Lewis. That said has she seen all the different colour options for the Mignon or is it the shape she objects to?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you considered an MC5? Looks great, is a significant step up from an MC2, easily adjustable - bit more expensive (I sell them for £210 + £15 P&P) _but well worth a look!

Andy


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jamster said:


> Thanks - that is really helpful.
> 
> I'm not taken with the look of the MC2. Shallow - I know
> 
> ...


I think Mignon are very cute







much smaller than they look too 15x16cm in plan plus the choice of colours is very kitchen friendly!!

Sage smart grinder is certainly an option as Charlie suggested and will just blend into the background.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all. It's between the Ascaso, Sage and Vario now. Vario looks great but is it overkill for the Gaggia?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jamster said:


> Thanks all. It's between the Ascaso, Sage and Vario now. Vario looks great but is it overkill for the Gaggia?


Nope grinder is as , if not more important than the machine you use to make coffee. Good grinder will either se you thro a machine upgrade , or a vario will hold it's price pretty well if looked after . Service form baratza is well commented on by forum members. I would still have doubts over the reliability of the sage grinder ( given the motor and reviews it's had on here ) and the fact it needed shimming out of the box to do espresso doesn't fill me with confidence .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope grinder is as , if not more important than the machine you use to make coffee. Good grinder will either se you thro a machine upgrade , or a vario will hold it's price pretty well if looked after . Service form baratza is well commented on by forum members. I would still have doubts over the reliability of the sage grinder ( given the motor and reviews it's had on here ) and the fact it needed shimming out of the box to do espresso doesn't fill me with confidence .


I know I am one of the ones who wasn't that keen on the Sage grinder, but turns out that it's not the motor stalling per se it has a thermal cut out and a clutch system to prevent any damage. It's grind quality is no worse and no better than an MC2, it's a damn sight better looking and quieter than an MC2 and streets ahead with its dosing capabilities.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Vario is better than the Ascaso, that's why it costs 2.5x as much! Having owned both the flavours are more pronounced on the vario, with a bit more fruit. Also MUCH less retention. In the Ascaso's favour it is easier to take to pieces and clean than the Vario. Also Ascaso support were excellent when I needed a new worm drive.

I wouldn't rule out the mignon as it is cheaper and small and still looks nice?


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

OK I bought a Sage Smart Grinder. First impressions not great - a bit lightweight. I'm tempted to take it back... but maybe I should give it a chance?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you used it yet?


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Not with beans.

I just had a good look at it - but two things became apparent:

- dial adjuster did not work very well. Very tight and got stuck.

- the manual said to run the motor whilst making adjustments. I did. Strong burning smell.

I'm really not convinced this machine will stay the course. It's going back.

Sadly I can't actually try it with beans as otherwise the store won't accept it back.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Weird the adjuster wheel is fine on mine and it has the shim fitted, as regards not running beans through it, assuming you bought from John Lewis you'll be fine as you can't say it's not fit for purpose unless you actually try it. If you have tried to run it empty with the burrs on the finest setting you may find that the clutch system does kick in. Don't forget the 2 year standard warranty is repair or replace which basically means any faults you get a new one.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Charlie but my worry is that it feels like a device designed to last for 2 years. Nowhere near the build quality of our Kitchenaid stand mixer or Magimix food processor for example. I've been stung before with well engineered but cheaply made products so don't want to take that risk here.

I spoke to BB. They were very helpful. I expect a Mignon will be the answer after all (unless I can convince myself that I should just "buy once" and get a mazzer mini e to last a lifetime).


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

By the way, the jamming of the adjuster wheel was at all fineness settings, not just "fine". It wouldn't reach the finest setting either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jamster said:


> Thanks Charlie but my worry is that it feels like a device designed to last for 2 years. Nowhere near the build quality of our Kitchenaid stand mixer or Magimix food processor for example. I've been stung before with well engineered but cheaply made products so don't want to take that risk here.
> 
> I spoke to BB. They were very helpful. I expect a Mignon will be the answer after all (unless I can convince myself that I should just "buy once" and get a mazzer mini e to last a lifetime).


Mignion is a good small footprint grinder , if considering a mazzer mini then I would suggest the "e" version might not be the way to go. This is from other members opinions on static and clumping issues they have experienced with the mini e ( as opposed to the doser version ) . If wanting to get a good hold of a good grinder , then a second hand superjolly (if you have the space. ) would last you a lifetime and deliver in the cup . Plus could be got for around ish the same price as a new mignion ( try grinder enabler extrodianire coffeechap ) .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll be impressed how good the mignon looks in the flesh


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you an outstanding deal on a mazzer mini if you like........

Andy


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all - food for thought! Andy - I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would go for a used mazzer over a new one, save yourself a pile of money..


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Tempted by the Mazzer. Is a doser going to get on my nerves? I rarely make more than 2 drinks at a time and often 2 / 3 days between using it. I'd assumed doserless would be better?


----------



## Goblinsgrind (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been making drinks at that volume on and off with a used mazzer mini doser, haven't found the doser to be a massive problem for espresso grinds, yes when grinding for espresso I would love a doserless being a bit less faff. Did anyone mention the build quality? Solid piece of kit! Guess there's a reason you see them everywhere. I do get a bit of clumping occasionally but have assumed that's from static inside the doser or when I've cheaped out for convenience on supermarket beans. If you do buy used I recommend you get a new set of burrs; you will need them at some point anyway. I thought mine were ok but when I swapped them over it made a massive difference!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Again, I've got a used SJ and make 1 double shot per day and 2 at the weekend when when i let my hair down. In an ideal world I would have on demand etc but the doser really isn't a problem. It's just become part of the routine! The build quality and performance are second to none! Oh, and it's green.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

spune said:


> Oh, and it's green.


That's the colour - Not the environmentally friendly green green... It's the incredible Hulk - stunning


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

proper green green


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mystery machine green! Looks incredible! No pun intended


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Andy's sorting me out with a Mini (silver, not green, I think... probably should check with him







)

Thanks everyone for your help. You've cost me well in excess of my original budget


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jamster said:


> Andy's sorting me out with a Mini (silver, not green, I think... probably should check with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's generally how it happens.....but worth it though


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a follow up to say thanks to those who helped out on this thread.

Very happy with the Mini & learning to live with the doser.

Andy did a great job despite the courier's best attempts







.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jamster said:


> You've cost me well in excess of my original budget


I sometimes think that someone somewhere is running a league table of who has managed to cost members the most money via enabling people.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I sometimes think that someone somewhere is running a league table of who has managed to cost members the most money via enabling people.


Why because coffeechap would surely end up being the most enabling ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why because coffeechap would surely end up being the most enabling ?


You manage your own fair share too lol


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

On the plus side, this forum has so far cost me less than the hifi forum I go on sometimes. Too many enablers on the intertubes


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Trust me the pro sound engineers forum I'm a member of can end up costing you more than anywhere else I have come across, hifi forums are way too full of mumbo jumbo and pseudoscience for me.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sure you can proliferate pseudoscience mumbo jumbo as good as the best of them Charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm sure you can proliferate pseudoscience mumbo jumbo as good as the best of them Charlie


Knowing the science behind all the technology kind of gives me a headstart in debunking all the myths that are proliferated by a lot of "audiophiles". As an example there is no way on earth that a silver stranded 13 amp plug to IEC plug mains lead costing £1-2K can do anything for the sound quality of your equipment, if you have a dodgy supply incoming into your house or iffy wiring then nothing other than a rewire can sort that out and no amount of gold plated sockets etc etc will make any difference a 240V AC waveform is what it is and for what it's worth it is illegal and seriously dangerous to use shielded cables for mains power. There is also a lot of mumbo jumbo primarily emanating from the USA in the grand tradition of the Wild West Snake Oil salesman, things like placing crystals on and around your speakers and amp and cabling in certain combinations and alignments, and don't even get me started on the crap about high priced so called "premium" digital cables like HDMI or SPDIF optical of coaxial on RCA plugs.

I see it this way not one serious professional recording studio uses nonsense like this so to say it's "necessary" in the home is beyond stupid, most of this stuff is just about bragging rights and flopping your's out on the table and getting the tape measure out. To a certain point good quality cables and equipment is all you need, if you get into the stupid realm of £7-10k on 1M RCA interconnects and similar priced speaker cables it's just spending for the sake of it as generally the people who can afford this sort of thing have that much age related hearing loss they can't hear any supposed difference anyway, it only sounds better because they believe it does.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a confirmed yes then Charlie!


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Could not agree more Charlie.

Knowing when to stop tweaking, and instead just sit back and enjoy the coffee and the music, is an art in itself.

I've never paid more than £20 for an interconnect.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was about to ask if quality cables made a difference but I think you've summed that up.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was about to ask if quality cables made a difference but I think you've summed that up.


I've always made my own interconnects by buying the raw cable and plugs then making them up to suit me and keep things tidy, I've been able, in the past, to make myself the sort of interconnect that would cost £100-150 in a specialist shop for around £10 or so, but practically speaking there is zero point in straying past the most expensive ones that Richer Sounds do, and avoid "monster" brand cables like the plague, theyre just overpriced crap.Never buy into the hype of £50+ HDMI cables being essential either, it's a digital signal it either works or it doesn't, there is a very good article out there somewhere where someone put various priced HDMI cables from £4 to £400 and did a blind test with some so called experts who couldn't tell any real difference between any of the cables similar things apply about optical SPDIF digital audio connections any more than £10 and you're wasting your time, with a coaxial digital cable it's a little more essential to get the correct variety of cable due a specific impedance per metre being part of the SPDIF specification and the error correction relies on this being correct.

Speaker cables are another interesting case, again in a blind test some well known reviewers and critics were out to the test and most couldn't tell the difference between using metal coat hangers and expensive cables. For a long distance run a thicker speaker cable is essential but not to ridiculous extents, the cable I use is 8mm cross section oxygen free copper which I have in two 4.5M runs which is still a little overkill. To give you an example on some big arean and stadium shows we use 150M runs of 4 mm cross section cable to each sub, granted each sub is being fed by 4k Watts or more or amplifier power, please do not get this confused with car audio amps, IF it were possible to run an amp like this, they need a 32 Amp 3 phase connection per amp, you would destroy the car if you squeezed a high end PA sub into it and whacked the volume up.


----------

